# What week is best for the meet for you.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*This is Multiple CHOICE!!!!! pick All the weekends you feel is best for you!*

Okay, I better get this ball on the move. So we can get some solid data.

If we have it at redclove's we must realise the June 6th 7th is out.

I will start tis Mid april... for me, the 25th is out.... It would bite if I got to miss out  But fair is fair, we all have weekends so we will do the best to arrange what the majority decides.

Mod, please put a pin in this?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Seeing as I chose all of them I would say that makes me readily available  . I work nights and rarely on a weekend so I'll sit back with anticipation and wait for a date to be picked.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there a vote on where this event will take place 
OR was it just decided ...I am just woundering what the choices were on that part of the meet!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty sure its going to be at reds.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

While we are voting date, any suggestion for time? Around midday?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am a right moron... the vote for April 25th - 26th is One less. I clicked it on error. 

April 25 - 26 Transformerscon  
May 9 -10 I am out for Unless I choose to go without caspar
June 13 - 14th (same as above) my husband works those weekends.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> May 9 -10 I am out for Unless I choose to go without caspar


whos caspar?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he's my quiet other half. Sometimes I can get extremely skittish and feel the need to be with him for security. (I can be agoraphobic at times)


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm sure there will be others bringing their other halfs...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he's rather quiet. He's the guy who allows me to have tanks  Katalyst has seen him, and so has Ameekplec.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a lot of milestone birthdays both here and in the US in May and June as well as auctions so its probally looking grim for me.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*POLL ENDS APRIL 8TH at 11:59PM*​
I should have mentioned this sooner, but I think I am going to close this poll April 8th which is a wednesday. I did not set it to an autoclose, so if a mod can have the poll lock then, I'd be grateful

By then we should have selected the best possible dates.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

why not let it go another week at least? It looks like it will be a later week chosen anyway, no harm done, votes are still coming in..


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry i feel like i'm out of the loop. Is it going to be at redcloves?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

breeze905 said:


> Sorry i feel like i'm out of the loop. Is it going to be at redcloves?


Looks like it 

theres a date or two that wont work (apr19) but we'll sort that out when time approaches..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Poll has been edited for you.  (I just hope I can count.. *snort* LOL)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Did you change it to the 8th or 15th? Reclove suggested a week later.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup its gunna be open longer


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

So where exactly is this meeting place?? i read someone mentioned a 'red clooves', but iv no idea where that is


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

thats my home. I am in riverdale, Queen East near Broadview. Very close to the DVP in a friendly little neighborhood.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

This is a good looking tie right now. At this rate I'd say lets go for May 2nd. we dont have to wait that long to late June, when summer weekend trips start popping up anyway.

Are there any major objections to that?


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

oh no.. i accidentally only voted on one of the weekends...!!!! It's ok... no matter when it is i'm gonna try and make it. LOL


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

To add to my previous comment about going with May 2nd (now in the lead in the vote)

I looked through this thread and also the "GTAA Meet and Greet 1st annual" thread, where many people mentioned their "no-go" weekends and so far nobody has said that this weekend would not work for them. That is a good sign..

Its never going to be perfect for everyone, and yes it's less than a month away, but if it works well we can do it again late summer/early fall too..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I hope to see you guys at the next meet and greet. Redclove it is very generous of you to offer you home up, thank you! I have prior commitments for every weekend in May & in late June. Can't please all of the people all of the time! I hope to catch up with all of you at the next one! Thanks again Redclove for your generousity!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Absolutely, if this goes well, perhaps we can do a september october meet. Not sure where, can't expect it to always bee at redcloves. I dunno, if it's not a huge meet, I could alway have one at my appartment, which is, admittedly small.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

redclove once the date is set in stone, which looks to be may 2 - 3 Perhaps you can choose the time. 

And while I am at it, how do I find your place from Union Station?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

no problem, will have more of those details by the weekend..

Sat May 2nd is a lot better for us..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay. 

We appreciate you doing this. 

Those going to the Meet Please PM me. Cid if you are going, I definately need to speak to you.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So have we decided on May 2nd?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I pretty much think that will be the day. It would give us a chance to meet sooner rather than later. Much fun to be had for all.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Fair enough. We can always have one later on June 27th/28th for the others who can't make it to the first one. Doesn't have to be at anybody's house... beach or park would be nice I think.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that would be a great idea.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am going to meet up with Red today and talk about the meet and greet over some coffee. 

Sunstar i'll PM you all the info. Thanks for making the move and getting this thing going. I've done meet and greets before (3 already) and they all turned out well. The first was just Wtac me and bob LOL!!! But we had lots of fun 

I am just gunna get all the fine details down. 

If anyone has any food allergies please PM me and let me know. If anyone has any special issues they might need addressed also do let me know.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*rats missed it.*

Well I haven't been on the forum for ages, but I popped back on today.

I am interested in whenever there's going to be another one!

Warren


----------

